# near blown tranny...phew



## djfonte23 (Jan 6, 2004)

i was doin some burnouts and well...you know (add your insult here))...fortuantely the tranny is fine...the bad news is my clutch isnt the same, it catches the gears fine but now its a little bit harder to shift...i'm thinkin about changing the transmission oil before i do something stupid like replace my clutch..any thoughts?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

djfonte23 said:


> i was doin some burnouts and well...you know (add your insult here))...fortuantely the tranny is fine...the bad news is my clutch isnt the same, it catches the gears fine but now its a little bit harder to shift...i'm thinkin about changing the transmission oil before i do something stupid like replace my clutch..any thoughts?


Since it's a new Z, I would doubt the tranny oil needs to be changed. Time to get a new clutch. And since your changing it, I would upgrade to a little stronger clutch, RPS, Cluchmaster, Centerforce, & etc.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

thats what i did when i first got my Z i burnt out to many times and just replaced the cluth and stuff but yea if your going to buy a new cluth mine as well get one that is stronger
____________________________________
350Z track edition pushin out 400hp
Maxima SE pushin out 300 with a Turbo and Exhaust
-240 stripped to its cold frame- SOON a skyline R-32 GTR will be there too


----------

